# Recent wedding shots for C&C



## dzfoto (Jun 13, 2010)

These are some mixed photos from my recent wedding. Whats your favorite? Also please criticize 

1.






2.





2.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2010)

Donatas,  you are in my top 5 for favorite photographer on this forum.


----------



## TheKingDavis (Jun 13, 2010)

maybe its just me, of course im not professional or anything, but 11 looks like hes trying to hard, as in his pose, it doesnt seem real


----------



## dzfoto (Jun 13, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Donatas,  you are in my top 5 for favorite photographer on this forum.



Wow, nice to hear it, thank you!



TheKingDavis said:


> maybe its just me, of course im not professional or anything, but 11 looks like hes trying to hard, as in his pose, it doesnt seem real



Thanks for your comment. All of these photos are catched moments. There were no special posing (except 9th photo). I dont know, maybe he was trying to hard, or not. I just capture what I see thru a wedding day  Thought for me it looks romantic, just easy park bench sitting.

BTW, sorry of my English.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 13, 2010)

Wonderful!  Are the monochromes shot on film or digital conversions, and if so, using what technique?


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 13, 2010)

Very stellar work, I enjoyed looking at your images!

Keep up the good shooting!


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 14, 2010)

The best I've seen on here, the only one I'm not keen on is with the laundry, Very natural. H


----------



## dzfoto (Jun 14, 2010)

tirediron said:


> Wonderful!  Are the monochromes shot on film or digital conversions, and if so, using what technique?



Thanks! All of these are digital. Technique is simple, just when converting to BW I adjust every RGB chanels levels  seperately till satisfied with result.



bigtwinky said:


> Very stellar work, I enjoyed looking at your images!
> 
> Keep up the good shooting!



Thank you!



Flash Harry said:


> The best I've seen on here, the only one I'm not keen on is with the laundry, Very natural. H



Thanks Harry  Yes, I like natural shoots. Sometimes I pretend to be shooting them when people are posing and staring at me  Then they are finished, I begin my real work  lol


----------



## Aayria (Jun 14, 2010)

These are breathtaking!  But you said you didn't pose any of them.. You try to just "be there" when it happens.. How on earth did you just happen to be there for number 2? LOL


----------



## dak1b (Jun 14, 2010)

#2 is my favorite. great perspective.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow... absolutely breath taking! Great job!


----------



## dzfoto (Jun 14, 2010)

dak1b said:


> #2 is my favorite. great perspective.



Thanks!



Aayria said:


> These are breathtaking!  But you said you didn't pose any of them.. You try to just "be there" when it happens.. How on earth did you just happen to be there for number 2? LOL



It was very nice evening near the lake, so bride and groom decided to go for a walk...  That was the start to be there for this moment  It was quite too dark to shot and... honestly I was a bit surprised with the result.



PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Wow... absolutely breath taking! Great job!



Thank you!


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 14, 2010)

You truly have a gift. Lovely images all of them. I loved the laundry one. Lol numbers 6, 10 and 12 are my favorites.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 14, 2010)

HOw about the one where they are about to "do" it?  LOL.  You were hiding in the attic werent you?  Pervert!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 14, 2010)

great shots! Really, i wish i could get as crisp portraits as you!


----------



## epicphoto (Jun 14, 2010)

#4 is my fave.  all of them are nice though.


----------



## dzfoto (Jun 14, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> You truly have a gift. Lovely images all of them. I loved the laundry one. Lol numbers 6, 10 and 12 are my favorites.



Thank you!



Schwettylens said:


> HOw about the one where they are about to "do" it?  LOL.  You were hiding in the attic werent you?  Pervert!



Oh..you about "THAT"  It was very quick, I just lift my hand with camera near the ceiling and thats all. lol Then I was curious about result, because the lighting was VERY bad, and my max iso 3200 did this job for me. But I think better is noise, than harsh flash light  IMHO



D-B-J said:


> great shots! Really, i wish i could get as crisp portraits as you!



Thanks!



epicphoto said:


> #4 is my fave.  all of them are nice though.



Thank you


----------



## rallysman (Jun 14, 2010)

Those are spectacular, but I can't help but see an ice cream cone instead of flowers in the first one. Maybe it's because I'm fat :er:


----------



## dzfoto (Jun 15, 2010)

rallysman said:


> Those are spectacular, but I can't help but see an ice cream cone instead of flowers in the first one. Maybe it's because I'm fat :er:



LOL, yeah it looks like, but there are some who see water instead of ice cream cone or flowers


----------

